# what am i



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

we call him Spencer.....
not the greatest photo cause well he apparently is more interested in chaseing everyone around the tank then sitting still for a photo and it was taken with a camera phone 
hes kinda of a jerk too big bully so any help on what he is would be nice
we got him at petsmart


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

I would say Metriaclima Lobardoi, or Kenyi. If im right then its a male


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

wonderful that explains a lot about him and here we just thought he was an a**hole


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Definitely sounds and looks like a maturing Kenyi and they can be a terror in the tank.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

It certainly looks like a male Kenyi Cichlid to me.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

what if we add female kenyi would he settle down also if we decided to put him another tank would someone just take his spot in dominating the tank


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

Im not sure on if females will calm him down, i got rid of mine right away. Yes another fish will become the dominant in the tank, but it may not be as "dominant" to the point of stressing out your other fish with constant harassment. My stress level in my tank drop a ton just by removing the male kenyi, i now have common aggression amongst my fish, one chasing another every now and again. But, i dont not have fish hiding or staying behind my filter tubes etc.


----------

